# Shreddage 3 Archtop 1.3 / Kontakt 6 UI issue?



## Grizzlymv (Oct 8, 2020)

Hi guys,
I recently bought a few of the Shreddage 3 guitars from Impact Soundwork (super awesome products btw!) and all are working fine (Precision, Abbys, Stratus, Jupiter), except for the Archtop library which has a very strange bug. I'm not sure if anybody else updated to the latest 1.3 version, but I'm wondering if it's a known issue, or just my setup. Basically, the Lite patch load without glitches. but the normal patch doesn't show the middle part (the guitar and settings). But it is loaded, as the top bar in Kontakt is showing the lib, I can switch presets, and the pianoroll at the bottom shows the correct keyswitch maps. First time I see this. I reinstalled it from scratch, re-downloaded, same issue. Running the latest Kontakt 6.4.2 version, on Windows 10. Anybody else add a similar issue?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 9, 2020)

Not exactly the same issue (note that I have not updated to version 1.3 yet). But I was getting the following error in Archtop Shreddage 3: 



> > > "BACKGROUND LOADING WARNING: Your memory is getting low. Please use the purge function to free some resources. Kontakt will progressively cache only the required samples for playback and offline bounce."


Then it crashes.

Just like you, the lite version was okay. 

Tech Support told me to uninstall and reinstall (which I have not done yet). They also indicated that it was a Kontakt problem, which doesn't make sense, since I don't have problems with any other Kontakt library and I have dozens (including the original Archtop that works fine).


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, I have 96 Gb of Ram and I was testing it with a single Kontakt instance, so I'd be surprise that the memory would really be an issue, unless Kontakt has a limit? 

I also did give it a try on Kontakt 5.8.1 to see if there was a difference, but no. exact same thing. Still waiting for an answer from support (reported the issue 2 days ago). 

I did a full uninstall/reinstall. I actually made sure to remove it even from the registry so it was fresh as if it was never installed. same thing. But the fact that both of us have a pretty similar issue make me think it's something with the archtop itself.

Would be interesting to know if anyone else has the new Shreddage 3 Archtop version running, and what's different than us (which Kontakt version, mac vs PC).


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 9, 2020)

I have 32 gigs and memory has never been an issue, even with much larger libraries.  I looked in Windows while running it and memory wasn't anywhere close to being maxed out. 

It's just some weird bug. Anyway, sorry. I don't mean to distract from your original issue. It's just that this is the ONLY library I'm having issues with.

Think I will wait till your issue gets sorted before I reinstall.


----------



## make_j (Oct 9, 2020)

You need to click the instrument icon below the wrench in the left top corner, that should do the trick. The initial state for the GUI is indeed wrong after 1.3.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 9, 2020)

Well, I loaded pulse again, and this time all of the Shreddage 3 had a little update icon (I was already on 1.3). they just released an update that brings it to 1.3.12 which have fixed my issue with Archtop. 

Open Pulse,
Go in the Library tab
You should see a Update available on the top left. Clicking on this will proceed with the update. 

That being said though, I received a mail from Impact Soundwork saying that Pulse needs to be updated first. Without this, you won't see the updates of the libraries apparently. :
"



*Important Pulse Downloader Info*

Yesterday we announced free updates to our Shreddage 3 series of guitars, plus a *35%* flash sale. Please note that to take advantage of these updates feature, you will need to *manually update Pulse itself* from *PulseDownloader.com* - from this point on though, the app will *auto-update itself*.

The latest version of Pulse should be fully screen-reader compatible and has a number of other fixes and improvements, so please *be sure to download it*! (Again, from this point on, it should _automatically _update itself.)

Once you have the latest version of Pulse, any registered instruments in your account will scan for updates *automatically*. You will see "Update Available!" above any instruments that can be updated.

Click the instrument you want to update, then click the Update menu on the next page and select the latest version (1.3 for Shreddage 3 series.) The update will download and install automatically.

See screenshots below!
























*Your Previous Purchases*

As of now, Pulse codes should now be generated for all previous purchases in all accounts. This means if you visit your *ISW Account page*, you should see Pulse codes for every product you've purchased. We apologize that this process took so long; we had 13 years of orders to process!

Note that for Kontakt Player instruments, the Pulse code IS your NI serial number. There's no separate code for those.

As always, please let us know if you have any issues. We're excited to finally have a platform that not only provides fast downloads, but easy access to a whole catalog of previous purchases, plus easy updates too!

"


----------



## Andrew Aversa (Oct 9, 2020)

Yep, sorry about the minor GUI issue with Archtop in 1.3; we just clicked the 'collapse' icon by mistake when saving the default. As noted, that has been fixed.

No other changes were made in 1.3 or 1.312 to the fundamental structure of the NKIs so load times (etc) should not have been affected in any way.


----------



## Tim_Wells (Oct 9, 2020)

Just wanted to report that I *finally *got around to reinstalling the latest version of Shreddage 3 Archtop and it appears to be working beautifully.

This is one very nice guitar library!!


----------



## Grizzlymv (Oct 9, 2020)

It is indeed a very nice one. Can't stop playing with it now..  but there's some other Shreddage 3 ones also begging for a little attention... love them so much!


----------

